# Tolkien-related humour from the web



## Adiemus (Sep 3, 2005)

Do not shot at me, if similar thread already exists (somewhere).
My friend sent me a link, I'd like to share with you. I rolled over my keyboard for more than 15 minutes watching this clip time after time  Just click an enjoy:http://home.planet.nl/~beekv044/TheyreTakingTheHobbitsToIsengard.wmv
I'd be grateful, if you have similar links to share


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 3, 2005)

Seeing as this thread is light-hearted Tolkien, it should probably be in Bag End.  

However...

Tolkien Sarcasm Page


----------

